# Sunday Special-Let's go to Disneyworld !!



## luckytrim (Jun 6, 2021)

Sunday Special-Let's go to Disneyworld ! 

1. What year saw the grand opening of Walt Disneyworld ?  
  a. – 1967
  b. – 1969
  c. – 1971
  d. - 1973
2. How much time passed till the 10 millionth guest visited  the park ? 
  a. – 9 Months
  b. – 19 Months
  c. – 29 Months
  d. – 39 Months
3. What's the name of the island that sits in the middle of  Bay Lake ? 
4. What's the first street you encounter when entering the  Magic Kingdom (MK) ? 
5. What are the four original "lands" in the MK ?  
6. What's the primary building material used to create  Cinderella's Castle ? 
7. How can you spot Cinderella's horse on the Carousel ?  
8. Only one of the 1,100 Audio-Animatronic figures in the MK  walks; which one ? 
(Hint; it's in the "Hall of Presidents" attraction)  
9. Fill in the blank; 
If you look very closely in "It's A Small World" you may spot  a crying 
audioanimatronic, holding a sign that says "____ __."  
  a. – Lemonade – 5 Cents
  b. – I Need a Hug
  c. – I Love You
  d. – Help Me
10. What's the first ride you encounter after entering the MK  ? 
Name the “Lands”
11. Where in the MK can you get a haircut ? 
12. Where in the MK do you find the shooting gallery ?  
13. Where in the MK do you find the "It's a Small World"  attraction ? 
14. What are the two areas of the MK that do not have the word  "Land" in the name ? 
15. Where in the MK can I enjoy a bunch of audio-animatronic  birds doing their "Tropical 
Serenade" ? 
16. What's the person's name associated with the Keelboats  attraction ? 
17 Fill in the blank; 
You can only reach Mickey's Toontown Fair by passing through  _______land. 
18. Where in the MK would I find the Indy Speedway ?  
19. On which attraction do MK "performers" fire off over  200,000 blank cartridges each 
year ? 
20. The top three most popular attractions in the MK have the  word "Mountain" in their 
names. What are they? 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – c (December) 
2. – a
3.  Discovery Island 
4. . Main Street, USA 
5. Adventureland, Frontierland, Fantasyland, Tomorrowland  
6.  Fiberglass 
7. Her horse has a gold bow in it's tail 8. 
8. Benjamin Franklin 
9. – d
10. WDW Railroad Station 
11. At the Harmony Barbershop on Main Street-no appointments;  just walk in. 
12. Frontierland 
13. Fantasyland 
14. Liberty Square and Mickey's Toontown Fair 
15. Enchanted Tiki Room 
16. Mike Fink 
17. Fantasyland 
18. Tomorrowland 
19. The Jungle Cruise 
20. Big Thunder Mountain, Space Mountain, and Splash Mountain.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 6, 2021)

My first time was in 1973.  Had to deal with the A, B, C, etc., tickets.


----------

